# Intel and FreeBSD cooperation



## vrt17 (Mar 11, 2017)

Seems promising - https://twitter.com/michaeldexter/status/840423816249589760


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 11, 2017)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60085/


----------



## vrt17 (Mar 11, 2017)

Sorry, it seems i've missed it .


----------

